# IOS 5 Iphone - Apple Apps stop working



## LSmithster (Oct 22, 2012)

I have an ipod 4g on IOS 5. In the past couple days, certain apps have stopped working. I open them and they stay at the open screen and then crash. It is happening to both Apple apps (Settings and Camera) and 3rd party.

I have tried the following with no success:

1. Installing a free app from ITunes
2. Rebooting
3. Deleting a crashed app and reinstalling it

I'm desperate here and stressed out because the apps that are not working (Camera Awesome and Pulse) have a huge amount of irreplaceable data in them. Any suggestions? Have you seen this happen before?

Thanks,
Lauren


----------



## JACarter (Oct 6, 2012)

Try hooking it up to iTunes and doing a backup/sync, because you most likely will need to do a restore of your device. If you are unable to do a back up then I hope you have done at least a few since you got the iPod. If not and no one provides any other successful information I would say restore it and remember to back it up ever so often for cases like this.


----------

